# 3rd annual Romeo Zombie Walk and Food Drive 2012



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking for sponsors to donate items for our raffle and zombies to walk in our parade.

Here's a link to help - 
http://www.indiegogo.com/RomeoZombieWalkCommercial

Monetary donations will help with the commercial to promote the walk and items to be donated will be used in our raffle the day of the walk.

Thank you for checking us out and please share this with your friends. Any amount is greatly appreciated.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Time is almost here to get your zombie moves on. We're looking for zombies to walk in our Romeo Zombie walk. Follow our page and 'Like' and 'Share' it with your friends and family.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/RomeoZombieWalk

We have some great items our sponsors have donated for the drawing. Join us on Oct 6 at 6:00 pm in Romeo, MI. Check our Facebook page for updates and location.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Come on Forum members. Come out show you care by walking with us in our zombie walk.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/RomeoZombieWalk
visit our page, go to the events section and let us know how many are coming. You can also 'Like' our page.
You can also check the post for the Walking Dead DVD. You could win Season 2.

Come out and help the homeless veterans and have a great time doing it.


----------

